# great weekend for saugeyes



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

a buddy and i went out fishing this weekend, and on one day we probably caught close to 30 fish, and kept a good stringer of limits a piece. talk about a fun day of fishing, full of action!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Wow! That looks like a blast, and tasty! Congrats.



So what body of water was it?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

nice job! it's great to have those kinds of days, I sure could use one at some point. 
That is one gigantic perch on the left there!


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

nice job on the eyes! that sure looks like my cooler they're resting on though.. where did you manage to catch them? i'm thinking about hitting buckeye tomorrow and would love the prospect of the lake being hot! and that's not really a perch on the left is it?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That does indeed appear to be a perch. Nice fish!


----------



## bowtechfisherman (Jul 17, 2007)

u are right what a weekend!!


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

nice mess of eyes and bowtech what a pig.


----------



## bowtechfisherman (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks we caught 16 ranging from 5 to 10 pounds


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

and then some bull trout and hairlip suckers too right.....


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

What water was that pig lurking in bowtech!? Thats one of the biggest saugeyes i've seen!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I'd bet several hundred $ those S-eyes came from Indian...My sister could probably catch a limit out there. 

Nice fish.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

riverKing said:


> and then some bull trout and hairlip suckers too right.....


LOLOL @ fellow fish-nerd joke.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

those are buckeye fish im sure.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

A.J. bring her over it's a piece of cake over there!!  Both my daughters can get limits there but they can at alum and have below Oshay as well and that was when limits were 10. Mushi is that big one pictured a saugeye looks more like a walleye?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

that would make the 16 ranging from 5-10 lbs comment make more sense.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Looks like a freakin' warreye to me.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

My $ says those fish are Erie eyeballs. Bowtech has a pic of 2 pigs posted on the Lake Erie forum. Pic has same condo's in the background.


----------



## bowtechfisherman (Jul 17, 2007)

yea there erie eyes but still a great weekend for eyes!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Here is one for you... I have been to Indian 10 times this year and have not limited out 1 time! Not saying I am a great fishermen, but I think I can handle myself against your sisters, that is if they don't fish! 
I know the river has been very good to us so far, and hopefully that will continue. I would imagine anytime you can find warmer water and possible current you are going to find the fish (wind). 
Will probably see you out there tonight somewhere
Ying


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> I'd bet several hundred $ those S-eyes came from Indian...My sister could probably catch a limit out there. Nice fish.


Acklack, I have to tell you I had a good laugh reading this comment..... nothing like praising someone, while in the same breath adding one of those "it's so easy my sister could do it" comments..... definitely had a good chuckle at that. 

I was there on Saturday and had 'one of those days' where there was the occasional fish caught to my left, and the occasional fish caught to my right, but nothing doing for me. HuntorFish I will once again congratulate you on a successful day, wherever those fish came from!


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

those fish on the cooler look very close to the 15 inch minimus size if they were caught in erie.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

We all laugh when ying6 gets into his patented saugeye funks. It usually means only one thing...he's going in for an easy LAY UP folks! (aka Erie road trip) .


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

the fish on the cooler are all saugeyes (minus the perch). the body of water that they were caught at i will keep to myself: sorry but after fishing a long time and finding a good location all i can say is get out there and keep casting. with how many people read this site i don't even want to name the entire body of water. many lakes have great saugeye populations you just have to find the right location/lure/time. season is early so keep at it and hopefully everyone else can have a good day with a story to tell.


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

nice freakin fish Garrett! must be nice to make it to Erie, especially this early in the season. I'm gonna have to make a trip with you that way sometime. Glad to see you found the forum. I bet the H2 would suck on gas though!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

You tell them!! get out there guys the fish are biting all over. Just find the pack of cars and usually you will find fish. Well i guess that is if you are at Indian.  Heard about a big perch over there end of last week. Alum Crappies were on fire this evening guys were loading up on them up north as well as south. t water. Tube jig under float 15" down slow reel back in 2-5 foot water near wood or brush one after the other. Muskies are still busy shallow. Largemouth are cruising shallow water in back bays.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

EE said:


> Acklack, I have to tell you I had a good laugh reading this comment..... nothing like praising someone, while in the same breath adding one of those "it's so easy my sister could do it" comments..... definitely had a good chuckle at that.
> 
> I was there on Saturday and had 'one of those days' where there was the occasional fish caught to my left, and the occasional fish caught to my right, but nothing doing for me. HuntorFish I will once again congratulate you on a successful day, wherever those fish came from!


I had a good laugh when posting...Glad someone else caught on 

And don't mind me HoF...Im just jealous that someone other than fishslim came through with a limit of purdy-lookin S-eye


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

saugeyes are still going. my buddy caught the crappies 12" and 11 1/2". big eye was 19" small eye was 17".


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well you could at least tell everyone what body of water you are fishing, ha! Nice fish though.


----------



## olemuddycat (Apr 5, 2005)

them are some dandy lookin fish huntorfish, if i was a bettin man which im not id have to say those fish are either indian or scioto river fish with the variety and coloration of those fish, but congrats and id keep whatever spot to yourself cause it sure is a honey hole for ya, i just wish i could catch them like that where i fish at


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice Fish. Yep they still are biting. Some from other day from somewhere in Central Ohio.  That is my net it works great!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Slim I think I saw ya the other day. Wish I was on your side of the lake. Nice eyes. Caught other stuff but no eyes


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Went out with a buddy of mine tonight and came up empty, we fished for about a hr in the wind and rain, used twisertails, few other guys around looked to be doing the same, maybe next time.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

Slim, great looking stringer of saugeyes there, looks like you got a nice female on there! love the net


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks i use the net more to keep the velcro guys away!!


----------

